

Is there a 10x gap between best and average programmers? - spenrose
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/180512-is-there-a-10x-gap-between-best-and-average-programmers-and-how-did-it-get-there/fulltext

======
sp332
The article talks about differences between "best" and "average" programmers,
but none of the papers cited support this. They say _there are 10x
productivity differences among programmers._ That's best vs worst, not best vs
average. Quoting Spolsky's linked article: _The fastest students were
finishing three or four times faster than the average students and as much as
ten times faster than the slowest students._

------
MCRed
I haven't met a 10X programmer, so maybe I am one? Seriously, though, I will
say there is easily a 3X differences in productivity of teams that are well
managed verses teams that are poorly managed. I don't have controlled data to
prove it- tickets and lines of code aren't good measures, but the latter one
shows more than 3x difference.

